# Sun Fire sparc64



## gpatrick (Dec 11, 2009)

Have a Sun Fire V210 and when at the OBP ok> prompt I type:
`boot cdrom`

Then it halts with the message can't find /kernel/sparcv9/unix and
ends up at:

```
Boot:
```

With OpenBSD, I can type:
`Boot: /bsd -a`

What do I need to type for FreeBSD?


----------



## stoomaroo (Feb 20, 2010)

*Finding the right cdrom?*

I needed to use 


```
boot cdrom2
```

(I discovered this the hard way, by not having an official "Sun" keyboard -- they have extra keys).

On my Sun Blade 100, I installed a DVD-RW drive.  At boot (the "twirling" slash appears, and I hit the "Turbo + A" keys to reach the "OK" prompt, interrupting the normal boot.

At the "OK" prompt I was able to issue


```
devalias
```

which gave me the list of all the discoverable devices on my system.  I ended up with


```
...snip...
cdrom
cdrom1
cdrom2
...snip...
```

 among all the other hardware (drives, keyboard, monitor...etc).

In the end, my boot kernel was on "cdrom2". So i needed to issue :

```
boot cdrom2
```

-stoomaroo


----------



## gpatrick (Jul 6, 2010)

In the OBP I ran 
	
	



```
set-defaults
```
 and the installation proceeded.


----------

